# Canon Develops Global Shutter-Equipped CMOS Sensor



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 31, 2016)

```
<strong>TOKYO, August 31, 2016</strong>—Canon Inc. today announced that it has developed a new CMOS sensor equipped with a global shutter function that, because it exposes all of the sensor’s pixels at the same time, enables the capture of distortion-free images even when shooting fast-moving objects. Employing a new signal-readout drive system and new pixel structure that significantly expands the full well capacity and reduces noise, the sensor contributes to high-image-quality video capture by making possible the realization of a wide dynamic range.</p>
<p><strong>Distortion-free image capture when shooting fast-moving objects

</strong>Standard CMOS sensors make use of the rolling shutter method, which sequentially exposes the pixels one row at a time. Because rolling shutters can create slight discrepancies in signal-readout timing depending on the location of the pixel, images of fast-moving objects may appear distorted and flash photography may result in the occurrence of the flash band phenomenon, in which the upper and lower portions of images display different levels of brightness. Because Canon’s newly developed CMOS sensor employs a global shutter; when shooting such fast-moving objects as a rotating propeller or a speeding train, subjects are able to retain their proper form to create distortion-free images. Enabling the confirmation of object shapes with a high degree of accuracy, the sensor offers potential benefits in industrial applications, including as a sensor for use in inspection cameras.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Wide dynamic range realized through new proprietary drive method and pixel structure

</strong>When the newly developed CMOS sensor converts light into electrical signals and stores the signal charge in memory, the new drive system achieves a significant expansion in full well capacity. Also, because it employs a structure that efficiently captures light and each pixel incorporates an optimized internal configuration, the sensor makes possible increased sensitivity with reduced noise. The expanded full well capacity, realized through the sensor’s new drive system, and substantial reduction in noise, enabled by the new pixel structure, combine to deliver a wide dynamic range, facilitating the capture of high-image-quality, high-definition footage even when shooting scenes containing large variances in brightness.</p>
<p>Canon will explore various industrial and measurement applications for the newly developed CMOS sensor and consider deploying it in the field of video production for cinema production applications, TV dramas, commercials and more.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Meatcurry (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Canon Announces CMOS Sensor With Global Shutter*

That would be the c700 sensor then!


----------



## IglooEater (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Canon Announces CMOS Sensor With Global Shutter*

Sweet! doubt we'll see this in an affordable camera any time soon.. That's sure to upset the video crowd.

Yup meatcurry you're probably right on that one


----------



## jebrady03 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Canon Announces CMOS Sensor With Global Shutter*

Will be interesting to see if this makes it to DSLR cameras. And if it does substantially improve DR, rather than being marketing speak


----------



## Jan (Aug 31, 2016)

Cool!

Please make it available in every DSLR as soon as possible.


----------



## eiretv (Aug 31, 2016)

Doesn't this mean that the initial boast and excitement with the 1DC being able to use photos from video can finally be realised in future models??

Watch out for Cameras having these in 2020..


----------



## MintChocs (Aug 31, 2016)

By the time these developments make it into an affordable product I will probably be an old man! Sigh! :'(


----------



## Switch (Aug 31, 2016)

Would this work in a stills camera without a shutter then?


----------



## eosuser1234 (Aug 31, 2016)

Would this allow true higher x-sync speeds, and not that HSS junk?


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 31, 2016)

Eh.... This smells like C700 level technology for now. Seems curious they would announce this just days before the rumored unveiling of the new "Arri-killer"

I think it will eventually trickle down to, say, the new C100 III? XC-15 I kinda doubt for now. Whether the sensor is 1 inch (XC-15) or Super 35 (C Line) is mostly irrelevant. The readout is going to be the same if the pixel count is the same and they are all in the 8.3 to 8.8MP range.

I think maybe we eventually get this in the next gen DSLR series in a couple years. But apart from cray high Sync speeds There's not a whole lot of additional benefit on a stills cam. Rolling shutter is only really problematic when you're shooting video. I can't ever recall an instance where I took a still and thought "Oh damn, if ONLY I had a global shutter!" lol



dilbert said:


> My reading of the announcement is that there is no mention of sensor size *OR* how many megapixels.
> 
> If you get right down to it, I too could develop a 1 pixel global shutter digital camera
> 
> ...


----------



## kaihp (Aug 31, 2016)

eosuser1234 said:


> Would this allow true higher x-sync speeds, and not that HSS junk?


With a true global shutter, all pixels get exposed at exactly the same time so x-sync speed would be as fast as the sensor can be driven (240Hz?)


----------



## AWR (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh C'mon funny people.
This is Cinema stuff. And industrial other high end.
You won't see this on your DSLR or XCtoycams, maybe never.
Even the most expensive DSLR:s don't have much of the Cinemaline goodies.
Nothing to do with photography. Big problem in cinemacameras.


----------



## Quackator (Aug 31, 2016)

AWR said:


> Nothing to do with photography.



Vice versa. This will be a revolution in flash photography.

It is basically the holy grail of flash photography.

Imagine sports photography over 20 to 30 meters distance with flash!

Using rocket devices like the Hensel Expert 250 D Speed, you can even do this at 4 fps!

10 meters (30ft) distance will give you up to 8 fps!


----------



## bvukich (Aug 31, 2016)

kaihp said:


> eosuser1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Would this allow true higher x-sync speeds, and not that HSS junk?
> ...



With a global shutter there is no x-sync speed, you're limited only by flash duration.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 31, 2016)

Quackator said:


> AWR said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing to do with photography.
> ...



And it will allow still frame grabs of fast-moving subjects without the rolling shutter effect. But sure, nothing to do with photography. :

Now, just because it would be a benefit to still photographers, it doesn't follow that Canon will provide that benefit any time soon.


----------



## JonAustin (Aug 31, 2016)

Quackator said:


> AWR said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing to do with photography.
> ...



"... when shooting such fast-moving objects as a rotating propeller or a speeding train, subjects are able to retain their proper form to create distortion-free images."

Yup. Jimmy Olsen's gonna want one of these!


----------



## jebrady03 (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm fairly flash-naive so please pardon this potentially stupid question, but couldn't this also help with flash recycle time? Given that the flash doesn't need to fire for as long to ensure all of the pixels get even illumination at the same shutter speed - the flash duration could be shorter... right? Or... no?


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 31, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> I'm fairly flash-naive so please pardon this potentially stupid question, but couldn't this also help with flash recycle time? Given that the flash doesn't need to fire for as long to ensure all of the pixels get even illumination at the same shutter speed - the flash duration could be shorter... right? Or... no?


The longer the flash duration, the more total light is put out, so a trade off between captured light and fast shutter speed.


----------



## vangelismm (Aug 31, 2016)

This global shutter removes the need of mechanical shutter? Or they work together?


----------



## unfocused (Aug 31, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Quackator said:
> 
> 
> > AWR said:
> ...



Let's be fair to AWR. Read his whole quote.



AWR said:


> Oh C'mon funny people.
> This is Cinema stuff. And industrial other high end.
> You won't see this on your DSLR or XCtoycams, maybe never.
> Even the most expensive DSLR:s don't have much of the Cinemaline goodies.
> Nothing to do with photography. Big problem in cinemacameras.



Clearly, he meant it has nothing to do with still photography because it's not going to be coming to your DSLR anytime soon. The press release from Canon makes that pretty clear. This is about cinema and specialized industry applications. 

So, for those getting all excited about high speed sync and other still photo applications, don't hold your breath.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Aug 31, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> Eh.... This smells like C700 level technology for now. Seems curious they would announce this just days before the rumored unveiling of the new "Arri-killer"
> 
> I think it will eventually trickle down to, say, the new C100 III? XC-15 I kinda doubt for now. Whether the sensor is 1 inch (XC-15) or Super 35 (C Line) is mostly irrelevant. The readout is going to be the same if the pixel count is the same and they are all in the 8.3 to 8.8MP range.
> 
> ...


Had to laugh at the "Arri Killer" remark only someone not connected with our part of the market would make such a remark. 
Canon are late to the party, Arri have a 6K Alexa 65, open gate 3.8K Alexa & hugely successful Alexa Mini (super 35 sensor is nuts for anamorphic), Red have Vista Vision 8K Weapons. Sony have a global shutter on the F65 Oversampled 8K - 4K camera and on the 4K F55. 
Unless the Canon C 700 is "open gate" it will be of limited use outside of TV which makes a mockery of Cinema EOS. As a die-hard Canon stills shooter when it comes to movies Arri rule the roost along with Red with Sony in third place (not to mention Panavision 8K DXL upcoming).


----------



## Alex_M (Aug 31, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> ... I can't ever recall an instance where I took a still and thought "Oh damn, if ONLY I had a global shutter!" lol


things that come to my mind:
1. True high speed flash sync (as in medium Format cameras) instead of HSS - thats x6 more flash power at your disposal ( 2 1/2 stops more of flash power) - one can shoot 2.5 times further from the subject relative to the HSS scenario. or recycle flash faster and more flash shots per battery charge. not a problem with high speed high power fast recycling studio strobs though.
2. reduced vibration levels - less moving parts at the actuation time. sure, mirror still has to come up.
3. quiter shutter - same as above.


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 31, 2016)

jeffa4444 said:


> Had to laugh at the "Arri Killer" remark only someone not connected with our part of the market would make such a remark.



Hence my use of " " marks. That phrase has been used in semi-sarcastic passing regarding Canon's high end Cinema endeavor in the past. That said, we really don't know much anything about what the C700 will offer. DPAF and full time AF while shooting is going to be a very attractive feature though provided the camera is otherwise comparable to Arri offerings. Maybe not always as the A cam.


----------



## transpo1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Can't wait to see this in the 5D Mark V in 4 years! Seriously, though, global shutter would be a huge plus and they should incorporate it into their entire Cinema EOS and upper end DSLR line as soon as possible.


----------



## aceflibble (Aug 31, 2016)

This is very, very strictly for videocameras, for the foreseeable future. Don't expect it to land in a stills camera for at least three hardware generations. (10 years or so, depending on how the SLR and mirrorless market continue.)

Canon's been working on this stuff for a while, and most journalists and employees knew about it. Canon has already—as in, months ago—been telling employees in PR to brace for the inevitable confusion and wave of misinformation about this technology, and how to best clear it up. The short version is that this is for video, only. Not stills. Not a replacement for HSS, or an expension of sync speed, or anything like that. It is merely for video, to completely eradicate any chance of 'rolling shutter' and improve sharpness of high-speed capture. They're looking to use it for their higher-end video cameras first (e.g. C500 replacements) and then moving down through the Cinema EOS line as cost and production allows over time. It's not going to be in a 5DV, or a 1DX3, a 90D, a new mirrorless body, or anything else along those lines.

AWR is the only person here to have understood this, and they are completely right.

It's also worth stressing that you shouldn't be expecting to see this turn up in anything for quite a while. The next C500 replacement is the place it'll be calling first, _if_ they're able to work out the many kinks and get the price to a reasonable price; it'll be over the current 10k price point of the existing C500, in any case.

In other words, if you're not part of a large-budget movie or TV production then you can just forget this exists, period.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 31, 2016)

aceflibble said:


> This is very, very strictly for videocameras, for the foreseeable future. Don't expect it to land in a stills camera for at least three hardware generations. (10 years or so, depending on how the SLR and mirrorless market continue.)
> 
> Canon's been working on this stuff for a while, and most journalists and employees knew about it. Canon has already—as in, months ago—been telling employees in PR to brace for the inevitable confusion and wave of misinformation about this technology, and how to best clear it up. The short version is that this is for video, only. Not stills. Not a replacement for HSS, or an expension of sync speed, or anything like that. It is merely for video, to completely eradicate any chance of 'rolling shutter' and improve sharpness of high-speed capture. They're looking to use it for their higher-end video cameras first (e.g. C500 replacements) and then moving down through the Cinema EOS line as cost and production allows over time. It's not going to be in a 5DV, or a 1DX3, a 90D, a new mirrorless body, or anything else along those lines.
> 
> ...



Agreed. Canon would shoot themselves in the foot by putting a Global shutter in a DSLR. It would be nice though. 
I find it interesting that we never saw a patent for this.
Maybe it will have frame grabs, then we'll buy one so we can shoot stills at 60 fps or more.


----------



## Quackator (Aug 31, 2016)

Alex_M said:


> 1. True high speed flash sync (as in medium Format cameras) instead of HSS - thats x6 more flash power at your disposal ( 2 1/2 stops more of flash power) - one can shoot 2.5 times further from the subject relative to the HSS scenario. or recycle flash faster and more flash shots per battery charge. not a problem with high speed high power fast recycling studio strobs though.



Calculate again. Going from a native x-sync of 1/250th to a shutter speed of
1/500th sec makes the gap between the two shutter curtains half as wide.
That means half the flash lands not on the chip but on the shutter curtain and 
is wasted. That is about one full stop. Proceed to 1/1000, 1/2000, 1/4000,
and finally 1/8000 sec, always cutting the gap in half, and you end up with
six full stops (!) that you lose with HSS or hypersync.

Imagine a flash with a guide number of 32 (meters). It will give you F=32
within x-sync at ISO 100 and 1 meter distance. Go to HSS mode at 1/8000 sec
and you will be left with only f=5.6 in 1 meter distance.

A fast telezoom lens at 2,8 will give you a maximum distance of 2 meters,
which translates to 6,56 ft.
Provided that the flash duration is short enough, going to 1/8000 sec with 
a global shutter will not lose any power, the guide number remains the same.

So, guide number 32 divided by f=2.8 is..... tadaaaa: 11,42 meters. 
That translates to 37.46ft.

So, in reality, global shutter will give you six times as much max reach.

The hidden problem lies within the flash durations of many flashes.
Most current speedlites have a flash duration of approx 1/300 sec at 
full power. Global shutters won't help much in that case.
Same for all those Chinese-made portable flashes that are so popular
for their hypersync capabilities (because of ther looong flash durations).

But there are alternatives. Take a Hensel Expert D 250 Speed compact 
head. The longest flash duration at full power is 1/4000 sec (t 0.5)
Up to 1/3500 sec shuuter speed it will not lose any power, half a stop
at 1/4000, and 1.5 stops at 1/8000 sec.

250 Ws is four times as much as most speedlites. With a 12" reflector
mounted this will give you f=45 +8/10 in 1 meter distance.

That converts to f=2.8 in 20 meters, or 65.6 ft! And all that at 4fps!
You want only fill light? No problem, reduce one stop and you will
get 8fps in 20 meters distance. Sure, if you want that on the road,
the flash including inverter will set you back 3000 dollars.

Plus whatever the camera will cost.

Global shutter is the holy grail of flash photography, period.


----------



## Quackator (Aug 31, 2016)

aceflibble said:


> This is very, very strictly for videocameras, for the foreseeable future.



Possible, yes. But not by law.

This is CMOS, which means it builds more or less on tried and tested technologies,
and it gets a lot cheaper with production volume.

Remember that the 5D MkII killed quite a number of pretty expensive videocameras, 
because people dumped them and turned to the nicer imagery with more lens choices 
than ever before?

Now imagine Canon builds another price and feature killer. Wit high production volumes.

And this time on purpose.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 31, 2016)

dilbert said:


> My reading of the announcement is that there is no mention of sensor size *OR* how many megapixels.
> 
> If you get right down to it, I too could develop a 1 pixel global shutter digital camera
> 
> ...



The statement that it would be used for industrial applications implies a small sensor, and likely monochrome. They are only considering using it for video cameras, which implies years of R&D. 

Still, they are working on it and even a simplified version for industrial and surveillance cameras is a start.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 31, 2016)

dilbert said:


> If you get right down to it, I too could develop a 1 pixel global shutter digital camera
> 
> Maybe even 2



I've got $1,000 that says you can't.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 31, 2016)

jeffa4444 said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Eh.... This smells like C700 level technology for now. Seems curious they would announce this just days before the rumored unveiling of the new "Arri-killer"
> ...



Looking at the credits in TV shows on the Olympics, it listed cameras being supplied by Sony, but lenses were supplied by Canon. So we were watching the Olympics on Sony 4K cameras which used Canon 4K lenses.

I'm sure Canon wants to move up in the world of Cinematography, they have invested big $$ in their Hollywood support facility, but have yet to compete seriously with Red or Alexa, or even Sony. Canon is very financially conservative and does not spend a penny unless they are assured of making a good return. They sell lots of lower priced cameras to the broadcast industry who do not need 6K or 8K equipment, nor the huge costs associated with them. Thus, Canon probably takes in more $$ on broadcast equipment that the top three combined. They also give the thousands of Indie filmmakers a way to make a movie on a shoestring, which is a good thing. Some of those financially strapped Indie filmmakers are geniuses and deserve a chance to show their talents.


----------



## 9VIII (Aug 31, 2016)

Once again, Canon demonstrates they are a technological industry leader.

No consumer level video camera has a global shutter, it's a high end feature, and that's where Canon will use the technology, just like everyone else does.
As soon as the market demands these features in consumer products then you can bet Canon will be on top of it, at least within a year or two.

People seem to be in a hyper sensitive "4K feature bubble" right now.
The Panasonic GH4 hasn't even been on the market for two years, the long game of 4K recording is wide open, and it seems like Canon has always been focused on playing the long game.
DPAF is the best cinema autofocus on the market, bar none, where is the competition for that?

People complain software features, but when it comes to actual hardware technology, things that take time to develop, Canon is doing phenomenally well.


----------



## CincyFlyer (Aug 31, 2016)

Quackator said:


> AWR said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing to do with photography.
> ...


Not many remember, but the ancient and venerable EOS-1Dinosaur had a CCD chip of a magnificent four megapixels. It also had a global shutter! You could shoot flash at 1/16,000th, with the only downside being that you'll clip your flash duration. I still have one of these. You can shoot rotating objects without slanted lines. Of course, high-ISO and high-resolution were things of the future when that camera came out.


----------



## Alex_M (Sep 1, 2016)

Agreed. here is real world flash duration measurement for some brands and models. Interesting how $50 Yongnuo beats Canon 580. Looking at the results, 8 Yongnuos at 1/8 full power each and 1/4000 shutter speed is covered.
Poor man's super strobe? 
http://gock.net/2012/01/flash-durations-small-strobes/




Quackator said:


> Alex_M said:
> 
> 
> > 1. True high speed flash sync (as in medium Format cameras) instead of HSS - thats x6 more flash power at your disposal ( 2 1/2 stops more of flash power) - one can shoot 2.5 times further from the subject relative to the HSS scenario. or recycle flash faster and more flash shots per battery charge. not a problem with high speed high power fast recycling studio strobs though.
> ...


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 1, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm sure Canon wants to move up in the world of Cinematography, they have invested big $$ in their Hollywood support facility, but have yet to compete seriously with Red or Alexa, or even Sony.



Good business strategy and I think they have spent a lot of time building the infrastructure there for when they have the products to support the major Hollywood largess. If I'm Canon, I may just send a fleet of C700s out to rent to productions for next to nothing to kick the door open hard.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 1, 2016)

AWR said:


> Oh C'mon funny people.
> This is Cinema stuff. And industrial other high end.
> You won't see this on your DSLR or XCtoycams, maybe never.
> Even the most expensive DSLR:s don't have much of the Cinemaline goodies.
> Nothing to do with photography. Big problem in cinemacameras.



except photo cameras are also now video cameras too
and large well capacity and high DR helps stills plenty
so does generally high SNR


----------



## Quackator (Sep 1, 2016)

Judging from their current press release, these beasts will
first be employed in machine vision and automated driving units.

The good news is that they will have a reasonable resolution
(allowing OCR from traffic signs and less errors in production control)
and likely enormous DR (day/night driving, driving into the sun....)

Going automotive means that the production volume is going
to be huge, and price per piece will be comparatively low.

This in turn will make it available for cameras pretty soon.
I think it is not a question IF, only WHEN Canon decides that
the time is right.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 1, 2016)

Now this is interesting. The C700 was just announced and it has a version that comes with a global shutter. I thought the press release was about prototype-stage tech but are they already introducing it in production with the C700?


----------



## Quackator (Sep 1, 2016)

Absolutely. It's there, and Super 35 is not a small sensor at all.

Canon has a patent on an organic layer that can change it's 
light transmission capabilities. Maybe that's it.

APS-C is not that far away from Super 35. 

Now the M5 becomes even more of a suspense factor.....


----------



## Diko (Sep 6, 2016)

Finally!


----------

